# Overseeding Zoysia with KBG



## jemerson2196 (Jul 16, 2019)

Positives / negatives with over seeding Zoyzia grass with KBG? Is it possible?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Like "Bluemuda"?

I guess you could call it Zoysiblue.


----------



## critterdude311 (Apr 21, 2018)

jemerson2196 said:


> Positives / negatives with over seeding Zoyzia grass with KBG? Is it possible?


Not recommended, especially if the zoysia is already established. The density of the zoysia will prevent decent germination rates, unless you heavily core aerate and dethatch, which would be a bad idea on the zoysia this time of year in Jersey.

If you insist on overseeding the zoysia your best bet is probably perennial ryegrass due to the faster germination rates and establishment, but I still wouldn't recommend it because the density of the zoysia will cause it to look blotchy. Turf paint or colorant might be worth looking at as an alternative.


----------



## critterdude311 (Apr 21, 2018)

Just saw you were looking at seeding zenith in another post so this would presumably be something you try and seed at the same time. The window for seeding zenith in Jersey has passed so you would need to wait until next May to try it. My gut tells me it wouldn't work out too well, but only you can decide for yourself if it's worth it. Maybe a small test plot for experimenting, but I would not try this on all 10K square feet at once.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Zoysia grows thick enough it would choke out most other grasses. You would end up with random plants throughout the zoysia which somehow survived. If you wanted the uniform green look for winter, I would scalp it to 1" or so and then verticut it in 2 directions. Mow and bag all the mess. Then seed rye. It'll probably look pretty good maintained at 2" but might be a little patchy. Then, probably spray it out in the spring time when the zoysia comes back. I know this is a common bermuda practice but I guess you could do it with zoysia. Maybe try the front yard this year to see if it is worth bothering doing it all in the future.


----------

